# LOL! How long can you keep meat in a freezer?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Smugglers caught trying to sell 36-year-old meat | Say What?


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

lol, like i couldn't tell it was freezer burned.:lol:


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Apparantly, Switzerland still has frozen "butter mountains", but they won't say how old these mountains are...

I have heard tell of stories from both European explorers and Inuit about feeding their pack-dogs frozen woolly mamoth meat--dogs sure didn't seem to mind.

And every time I see a picture of an elephant I am forever (haunted?) reminded of an old "Northern Exposure" TV show where a woolly mamoth is found--only in the end to be chopped up with a chainsaw and consumed with Gusto by one of the characters.........


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Freezer burn is just very cold jerky right? :roll:


----------



## cheftoddmohr (Apr 17, 2009)

Freezer burn comes from moisture evaporating from the surface of the meat, drying it out. 

Water evaporates even in the freezer. Think about how a stray ice cube on the bottom of your freezer will get smaller the longer you leave it there.

Freezer burn is accelerated by the defrost cycle on most modern freezers. The defrost cycle drops and raises the temperature of the ice box. 

40 years of this type of freezing, I'm suprised there's any meat left there at all.


----------



## thekitchensink (Aug 4, 2009)

So, there's meat out there that's older than me. A scary thought.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, but it tastes kinda funny---at first.........


----------



## banpreso (Jan 25, 2010)

i have herd about people eating mammoth meat and was okay. 

but yah, wow, meat that's much older than me, hahaha. taste a piece of history


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I know aged meat is preferred ...but that is ridiculous


----------

